# Ingwe Game Reserve Phalaborwa



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Hi there ,

we received an offer from this game farm but so far i have never heard of them .

Is there anybody here who can tell us somethiung aboiut them ?

All the good , bad and ugly ?

Thanks

Valentin


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I went on the net and saw that Ingwe is a lodge inside the greater Karongwe Reserve. Are we talking about the same place?


----------

